# Dante Stallworth



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just saw today that dante stallworth was only sentenced to one month in jail. I was wondering if he will be back with an NFL team this season. Im pretty disgusted with what ive seen from the legal process in my country given the fact that a drunk man can use his car to kill another human being and only recieve a month of jail time (of which im made to understand he will only serve 24 days). I understand he made a mistake but if i had made this kind of mistake i would spend a large portion of my life in prison and never again find a reputable job.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

I was disgusted about this as well. Vick got two years in jail for dog fighting and animal cruelty. I love animals and hate to hear about dog fighting don't get me wrong. How is Stallworths situation, killing a human while intoxicated, less of a big deal than Vicks situation, funding and assisting in dog fighting and animal cruelty.

Like you said, A month in jail and 10 years probation? Seriously? What the ****. Id be in jail until I was forty and im in my 20's. This country revolves so much around money its horrible. It is sad very sad.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> I just saw today that dante stallworth was only sentenced to one month in jail. I was wondering if he will be back with an NFL team this season. Im pretty disgusted with what ive seen from the legal process in my country given the fact that a drunk man can use his car to kill another human being and only recieve a month of jail time (of which im made to understand he will only serve 24 days). I understand he made a mistake but if i had made this kind of mistake i would spend a large portion of my life in prison and never again find a reputable job.


Don't blame the legal system...blame the victim's family. Apparently they didn't want him to do much time. I wonder why that could be? I am guessing he wrote them an apology note with heartfelt condolences and signed it XOXO.



Whitehorizon said:


> I was disgusted about this as well. Vick got two years in jail for dog fighting and animal cruelty. I love animals and hate to hear about dog fighting don't get me wrong. How is Stallworths situation, killing a human while intoxicated, less of a big deal than Vicks situation, funding and assisting in dog fighting and animal cruelty.
> 
> Like you said, A month in jail and 10 years probation? Seriously? What the ****. Id be in jail until I was forty and im in my 20's. This country revolves so much around money its horrible. It is sad very sad.


And what does Vick have to do with this exactly? Is it because they are football players? The crimes are completely different. One is a federal crime and federal judges are much closer to the vest on sentencing. 

Vick ran and funded an organized crime ring that involved gambling, dog fights, dog killing, and money laundering for 7 years. He is lucky his sentence was only as short as it was once his co-criminals turned on him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I may be wrong, but didnt vick make his sentence worse for himself by not helping the FBI like he was supposed to? I thought they were going to give him a lesser sentence until he didnt provide the information he was supposed to.


----------

